# steve trzoska



## stuart jones (Apr 16, 2016)

Is Steve Trzoska on this site , formerly at south shields marine and tech college in the 70's, i was his best man at his wedding .


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Can you remember his wife's name, there is someone with that name living in Evesham Worcestershire. He has a Nautical back ground, age 65-66, wife's name Jill. He is on SKYPE, not sure if still active.


----------

